# Lincoln MKX hybrid or Ford Fusion Hybrid



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Like the Fusion for the exterior appearance and the slightly better MPG.

Like the MKZ hybrid for the nicer interior. 

Has anyone driven both? Could you share your opinion?


----------



## DrivinonHITime (May 23, 2019)

Sorry I'm new to this forum, where would I ask about the pros and cons of driving a luxury car vs a cheapo car?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

They are both similar pricing btw. For a 2014.


----------



## DrivinonHITime (May 23, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> They are both similar pricing btw.


Do you think I would get more or less rides with a luxury car?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

DrivinonHITime said:


> Do you think I would get more or less rides with a luxury car?


Thanks, that makes sense. Just wondering about repair cost and reliability, comfort, etc. I plan to drive to buy one with 100K miles and drive another 100K miles.

Actually, for a 2014 Fusion, I could find one for $5000 ish. MKZ hybrid would be 2011 with like 140K miles.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

The MKZ _is _the Fusion with the Lincoln emblem. Both cars are built on the same platform and, mechanically, are practically the same car. As for ride types, on Uber, the MKZ qualifies for Select (but not Black) while on Lyft you can do Lux and Lux Black.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

VictorD said:


> The MKZ _is _the Fusion with the Lincoln emblem. Both cars are built on the same platform and, mechanically, are practically the same car. As for ride types, on Uber, the MKZ qualifies for Select (but not Black) while on Lyft you can do Lux and Lux Black.


Thank you Victor, for your valuable information


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Thanks, that makes sense. Just wondering about repair cost and reliability, comfort, etc. I plan to drive to buy one with 100K miles and drive another 100K miles.
> 
> Actually, for a 2014 Fusion, I could find one for $5000 ish. MKZ hybrid would be 2011 with like 140K miles.


I doubt you will find a Low mile 2015 Fusion hybrid for $5k.

Maybe a conventional model.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

While both are great cars otherwise, the trunk space on the hybrids is abysmal - battery takes up 1/3 or more of the space. 

Good luck fitting more than 1 standard size & maybe 2 small suitcases. RIP the majority of your airport rides.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DrivinonHITime said:


> Sorry I'm new to this forum, where would I ask about the pros and cons of driving a luxury car vs a cheapo car?


You'll do better with a cheaper car, preferably a used late model hybrid, the reason being you will not get enough rides to justify the cost of a luxury vehicle, 95% of your rides will be cheap rides.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I was thinking of increase my budget to get a 2015-2016 MKZ hybrid, just in case Uber Comfort gets in my market.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> I was thinking of increase my budget to get a 2015-2016 MKZ hybrid, just in case Uber Comfort gets in my market.


The extra cost won't be worth it, Uber pax's are cheap that's why they take Uber.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> The extra cost won't be worth it, Uber pax's are cheap that's why they take Uber.


They could have taken a bus you know. LOL

Sometimes I feel like Uber/Lyft are the only thing now that Taxi cabs are not around much any more.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> They could have taken a bus you know. LOL
> 
> Sometimes I feel like Uber/Lyft are the only thing now that Taxi cabs are not around much any more.


Taxis are around, they'll be back with a vengeance, just wait and see.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I was thinking, maybe I get better tips driving a nicer car. Who knows LOL .


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Both are junk on wheels ?
Get a Lexus Hybrid.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> I was thinking, maybe I get better tips driving a nicer car. Who knows LOL .


So you can get more, "I'll tip you in the app"?

Silly to get into debt for share ride...


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Both are junk on wheels ?
> Get a Lexus Hybrid.


Like this one with 40MPG ?

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/link/234908808


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Like this one with 40MPG ?
> 
> https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/link/234908808


 That is a sweet ride, but it doesn't have a 3rd row, OP wants a 3 row SUV

Oh my bad, OP does not want a 3 row SUV. Then he can go ahead and buy that little hybrid Lexus


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I was thinking of increase my budget to get a 2015-2016 MKZ hybrid, just in case Uber Comfort gets in my market.


A 2015-16 won't get it done. So far, I haven't heard of any Comfort rides in anything older than a '17. That, and the MKZ is the shits as far as rear seat comfort. Why do you think Uber took it off the Black list?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Victor, I thought Uber Comfort's requirement is 2015 or newer


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Victor, I thought Uber Comfort's requirement is 2015 or newer


There are no official requirements. Uber only says that "it's in beta." There isn't even a set list of vehicles, nor does one driver driving a particular year and model of car guaranteed to get Comfort rides offered to a different driver driving an the same car of the same model year.

If Uber _wants _you to have them, you'll get them. If not, you won't.

But as I said, I have yet to see anyone get a Comfort ride driving older than a 2017.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I've just looked, 2017 Fusion Hybrid, cheapest is 10.5K. 2017 MKZ, hybrid, cheapest is 17.5K. 

Maybe Ford Fusion will be my ride then.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> I've just looked, 2017 Fusion Hybrid, cheapest is 10.5K. 2017 MKZ, hybrid, cheapest is 17.5K.
> 
> Maybe Ford Fusion will be my ride then.


They are good cars. I have a 2011 fusion hybrid.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I have just talked to Lyft support and they told me they only accept regular MKZ for LUX, LUX Black, not the hybrid version. And it has to be 2015 or newer.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I have just talked to Lyft support and they told me they only accept regular MKZ for LUX, LUX Black, not the hybrid version. And it has to be 2015 or newer.


That is balls crazy... only difference would be trunk space right? I'm guessing the hybrid batteries don't impede the rear seat space..?

Sigh. These damn companies are crazy.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

SurginGeneral said:


> That is balls crazy... only difference would be trunk space right? I'm guessing the hybrid batteries don't impede the rear seat space..?
> 
> Sigh. These damn companies are crazy.


I did ask the support person to speak with her manager. And she came back with No.

Maybe I should visit a hub to make sure


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> I doubt you will find a Low mile 2015 Fusion hybrid for $5k.
> 
> Maybe a conventional model.


With heavy front end damage and sugar in the gas tank...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

DrivinonHITime said:


> Do you think I would get more or less rides with a luxury car?


A MKZ older than 2015 may be too old to be approved for luxury rides.
@K-pax do you mind saying what's your Lincoln? You have practical experience in this arena I think?

Some items:
- People will love the luxury more. But you've possibly paid more for the car probably so that doesn't factor in.
- People won't tip more - they'll think you're rolling in more cash with that Lincoln.
- Some people won't be able to find the car. "What is this?"
- Probably more likely to find a less trashed "grandpa" model if bought from the first owner.
- People will appreciate the size and comfort of the car in general versus small dingaling cars.

A MKZ hybrid would be balls. However, mi4johns is right that the trunk space is taken up extensively by the hybrid battery.

People who buy hybrids fall into maybe two categories: Greenies, and people who want to save gas cost because they drive a lot (rack up mileage). Beware on battery failures looming.


They went and did a MKZ (Fusion) or an MKX (Edge) or a MKC (Escape) or a MKS (Taurus)
because Lincoln really decided to confuse everyone

Now it's like this: MKZ (Fusion), Nautilus (Edge) , Corsair (Escape) and Continental (Taurus) ? And the Aviator is an Explorer ? The Navigator is an Expedition.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/reviews/2016-lincoln-mkx-review/
ONLY $40,000 - this is cheaper than a top-line Explorer:
https://www.lincoln.com/luxury-crossovers/nautilus/
and the MKT was a Ford Flex... the true giant hearse









I totally want to be taken my grave in this Pontiac... yes.... oh? Lincoln? Even classier!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> A MKZ older than 2015 may be too old to be approved for luxury rides.
> @K-pax do you mind saying what's your Lincoln? You have practical experience in this arena I think?
> 
> Some items:
> ...


Once it's approved, it's grandfathered in for longer than anyone will be doing the gig (8 years if I'm not mistaken), so long as it remains compliant, good condition, your account remains active, etc... Mine is a 2016.

Tips have been good (my tips have always been good), ratings slightly higher (but were always fairly high), gas mileage is not much worse than a Prius (42-45mpg average), and it's not a pokey car (engine is decent, and if you gun it, it'll fire up both the gas and electric engine, which I would imagine helps it haul ass a little bit more). I personally quite love it's look (I'm actually more of a fan of the 2016 than newer, redesigned models, which are less curved). Pretty elegant car. It's very comfortable, to drive and to ride in. True about the trunk. There is a ledge in the back of the trunk that doesn't exist in the gas only version (gas only, from what I've been told gets just over half the mpg of mine, though I believe the gas only is AWD, which mine is not). A couple of times have run into the trunk filling up, but not usually. I lucked out to get excellent condition (looks pretty near new) from the original owner with next to no mileage (tbh I have put on way more miles doing this than when I got it, which makes me kinda nervous), as well as it being the black label version which is very nice. Another down side is getting it in such good condition has made me hyper paranoid about it showing any wear. Been babying the thing like crazy.

No problems with people finding the car. I actually think the fact that it's not as common of a RS car works in my favor when it comes to that. I had a lot more issues with people getting confused by the Prius C (They were thinking of just the Prius, and had never heard of the C, and so would overlook my car, or even get into a Prius next to me, even if it was the wrong color, and/or driven by someone who doesn't look anything like me).

I'm happy with it for two fold reasons. It suits me for driving upper tiers on U/L, and also (being that I own this one), I'll retire from the industry with a nice car to drive around.

Oh... and as far as original question. You will not get 'more rides' on the upper tier, or depending on any car. The luxury market is generally low demand and requires a lot of work to work (different working style. Not totally different than when I used to surge hunt, but you're hunting something different). I've been doing upper tier for a few months, and have found SOME success, but still have quite a lot to learn, and find myself, sometimes, dropping to wide open, and relying on older x/lyft strategies to keep my earnings from plummeting from a bad strategic decision. You will not be getting luxury rides all day every day like you do on the regular tiers, and will, to whatever degree you're willing, be taking a mix of luxury and regular rides.

For me, I was on an exchange lease that was about to run its course. I had to get into another car or be unemployed. I found something that worked for me, and I certainly don't mind having access to the luxury market. If the companies cut our rates so luxury is below what the former x rates were, I will not be continuing this line of work, but won't mind driving a Lincoln as a parting gift (very doubtful I would have bought a Lincoln if I hadn't done this for a living. I'm a practical sorta guy. Now that I have it, I'm not disappointed with it. lol)


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

I personally wouldn’t want to buy a hybrid not only because electric power is way better, but because with a hybrid now you have two sources of propulsion that could fail. 

The electric is fairly simple, you have a battery that sends and receives energy...

The internal combustion engine in a hybrid has way more parts, moving pieces and things that can fail.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Most hybrids came from Toyota lines and Honda lines. They tend to go problem free for 300000 miles.



K-pax said:


> Once it's approved, it's grandfathered in for longer than anyone will be doing the gig (8 years if I'm not mistaken), so long as it remains compliant, good condition, your account remains active, etc... Mine is a 2016.
> 
> Tips have been good (my tips have always been good), ratings slightly higher (but were always fairly high), gas mileage is not much worse than a Prius (42-45mpg average), and it's not a pokey car (engine is decent, and if you gun it, it'll fire up both the gas and electric engine, which I would imagine helps it haul ass a little bit more). I personally quite love it's look (I'm actually more of a fan of the 2016 than newer, redesigned models, which are less curved). Pretty elegant car. It's very comfortable, to drive and to ride in. True about the trunk. There is a ledge in the back of the trunk that doesn't exist in the gas only version (gas only, from what I've been told gets just over half the mpg of mine, though I believe the gas only is AWD, which mine is not). A couple of times have run into the trunk filling up, but not usually. I lucked out to get excellent condition (looks pretty near new) from the original owner with next to no mileage (tbh I have put on way more miles doing this than when I got it, which makes me kinda nervous), as well as it being the black label version which is very nice. Another down side is getting it in such good condition has made me hyper paranoid about it showing any wear. Been babying the thing like crazy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these words of wisdom. I have been thinking about a $10K MKZ hybrid with about 100K miles. I'll do X rides and select/plus rides. Unfortunately the 2015 and newer are a little more expensive.

At first I thought only Black cars has to be 2015 and newer. Select/Lux is 2013 and newer. Anyone could confirm this ?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I was thinking, maybe I get better tips driving a nicer car. Who knows LOL .


I tried uberxl and select with lixury suv for couple weeks; I assure you that I used to get way way more tips with my funky prius! Once they get in the car "oh yess new car" even the guy sits next to me touching dashboard maple trim and saying "woww" then no tip. 5 tipsy going 5 blocks down for another bar the fare $5 and NO TIP.


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

I only clicked on this thread because of the OP’s title. After reading through the responses I realize the OP mistakenly questioned an SUV to a sedan.
What a difference one letter makes.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> I only clicked on this thread because of the OP's title. After reading through the responses I realize the OP mistakenly questioned an SUV to a sedan.
> What a difference one letter makes.


Yes I really meant MKZ Hybrid vs Fusion Hybrid.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a 2017 Fusion Hybrid.

I would say just on principal of having more driving options, the MKZ would be better if you can afford it. Having those lux/select options will make you bigger money that you can't get on X and pools shit rates. 

I saw you said the hybrid MKZ isn't available for Lyft's luxury options so I guess you'll probably end up going with the Fusion. You'll be paying a good bit less for it than I paid for mine. I wanted a fully loaded one since I always liked the car any way.

I have a Titanium trim Fusion with sub system and people often ask if it's some European or luxury car any way. I'd love being able to just run it on Lux or Select since I get enough compliments for it any way. That's why I only run it part time at most to avoid it being out there any longer than it needs to be on the shitty rates.


----------

